# Fehlersuche / Eine Anleitung:



## Christian Fein (18. Juni 2002)

Hallo Tuxaner 

Wenn ihr hier postet erhofft ihr meist eine Antwort. 
Ebenso hoffe ich & andere wenn ihr postet das wir auch treffend antworten können.

Linux ist ein ziemlich komplexes Betriebssystem, jedoch bieted es ebenso viele hilfreiche Mittel um Probleme analysieren zu koennen.
Bitte nutzt dies und gebt denen die euch helfen sollen ein bischen mehr informationen.

Was ist hilfreich ?

- Welche Linux Distribution (Vers. Nr)
- Welcher Kernel Kernel vers. Nr.
- Wann tritt das Problem auf ?
- Welche Fehlermeldung erscheint ?
- Was steht in den zugehörigen Log Dateien (im Verzeichnis /var/log )
- Falls es mal klappte und urplötzlich probleme macht : Was habt ihr unmittelbar geändert.
- Falls das Problem mit Hardware zu tun hat - Welche Hardware? Hersteller Version usw.

Zwar sind diese Informationen kein Garant aber dennoch wichtig.

Ebenso bitte ich euch auch mal in die entsprechenden 
HOWTO's 
MAN Pages ( linux# man progamm)
bzw in euer Linux Buch zu schauen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (24. Juni 2002)

*Zusatz*

HolyFly hat da schon viel gesagt was wirklich wichtig für uns ist wenn wir euch helfen sollen, aber eins liegt mir da noch am Herzen:

Wenn ihr ein Problem habt, dann schaut doch bitte ob die Frage nicht schon in einem anderen Thread beantwortet wurde.

DieSuchenfunktion sollte euch da gute Dienste leisten.

Ansonsten stehen wir für jede Frage offen und werden euch mit bestem Wissen & Gewissen helfen!

P.S.: Danke für die Blumen Holy, Du bist aber auch nicht schlecht!


----------

